# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7000 Combo on Clearance at Walmart fo



## SeaFaring

I just my ordered one of these. Only the 8’ combo is on sale for $109. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Abu-Garcia-Ambassadeur-7000-Combo/46713091


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Wow, that looks like a great deal on that combo. The reel alone is worth as much or more than the sale price.

I don't know, though. After watching that "pole boat" video you posted in the Saltwater Fishing forum, maybe all you need is a bamboo pole and a bucktail jig. LOL.


----------



## SeaFaring

Yeah, that video made me feel thoroughly silly for owning any fishing rods with reels on them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaFaring

They just dropped the price to $93.76...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

SeaFaring said:


> They just dropped the price to $93.76...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even better. I hope you get the new lower price.


----------



## -CN-

I love these round Abu reels but cannot use them because the handle is on the wrong side!


----------



## lovedr79

Dang. I paid more than that for just the reel several years ago


----------



## SeaFaring

So, because it was a clearance item, them refused to make a cost adjustment. I could still return it and rebuy, but that’s too much hassle. 

Not happy with Walmart right now, but I guess that’s par for the course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaFaring

-CN- said:


> I love these round Abu reels but cannot use them because the handle is on the wrong side!



They make them in left handed models- any part number ending in “1”. 

For example: https://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia...arcia-ambassadeur-stx-round-reel/1315383.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaFaring

So, my initial impression is that the rod and reel are both good pieces, but poorly matched. 

The rod is for 10-25 lb line. The reel has 20 lbs of drag. The rod is rated for 1-4 oz lures, but the reel spindle is heavy enough that it really takes a minimum of 2 oz to cast nicely (tweaking the brakes might help some). 

Basically, the reel is a good deal stouter than the rod. Accordingly, I put the Ambassadeur on my 9’ Okuma surf rod that is rated for 20-40lb line and 3-6 ounce lures, and took the Shimano Corvalus 400 (11lbs of drag) off of that rod and put it on the 8’ Abu rod. 

I think both rods and reels are now better matched than they were before. I can’t wait for a chance to get these out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

